# Anyone else TV shopping?



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

It looks like the deals are not ablaze compared to when we were looking for a new sectional, c'est la vie.

Does anyone have a go-to site for reviews of various TV's (longevity, picture, best bang for buck etc)?

All the sales say ending dec 31st but I recall boxing day sales being extended to the end of January last year.

Who else is tv hunting?


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Superbowl is considered another hot TV buying period - or at least used to be. So I would expect some sales to continue into January. 

I'm looking (LOL I'm always looking), may buy this next month or two, or not. I'm only looking at one option - OLED - so three brands (all using LG panels). For my use, that's the tech I want. But it keeps the noise down, I only have to track a few model #s.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

My old TV died a few weeks ago. I was in a hurry so I just bought the cheapest 65" TV I could find at bestbuy. so I ended up with a 65" Sharp Roku.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

I'd be looking at Costco. Walk in, get the cheapest one in the right size, take it home. But I hate shopping for stuff like this...


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Drive to a city where protests are happening and take advantage of the 'free, take one riot special'.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

I didn’t look closely but Walmart seems to have some decent deals and the Walmart in Orillia was a ghost town.


----------



## teleboli (Aug 19, 2009)

JBFairthorne said:


> I didn’t look closely but Walmart seems to have some decent deals and the Walmart in Orillia was a ghost town.


That's actually Orillia that's the ghost town. Walmart just happens to be there.


----------



## ZeroGravity (Mar 25, 2016)

Keep in mind all "smart TVs" are not equal. The Vizio 4K I picked up from Costco doesn't support loading apps so stuck with the preloaded ones and have to use a Firestick for others. It also only supports Smartcast so I can't even cast from all devices. On the other hand, my Samsung doesn't have support for Bluetooth so I can't connect wireless headphones.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Budda said:


> Does anyone have a go-to site for reviews of various TV's (longevity, picture, best bang for buck etc)?



I went through this a couple of months back. I bought a Samsung but returned it because it has ads that cannot be turned off. I ended up with a 65" Sony XBR65X900F and am very happy with it.

Consumer Reports does good reviews (membership required but if you have specific models in mind send me a PM and I can just copy and paste them for you as I do have a membership). Cnet also does good reviews as do Digital Trends and Rtings.com.

Costco is a good place to buy because their warranty is second to none, sort of like Traynor's warranty on amps that nobody else can beat. If, like me, you have a credit card that automatically extends the warranty then even better.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Just bought the Sony XBR-65X800H last week. It replaced a Vizio 55". Bought at Best Buy because it had less people in it than Costco. I like the new one well enough.


----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

If smart TV's have taught me one thing, it's that spending a dollar more than you have to for the features you want it a wasted dollar. Because OS's have obsolescence built into them, so do the TV's that use them.


----------



## markxander (Oct 24, 2009)

colchar said:


> I went through this a couple of months back. I bought a Samsung but returned it because it has ads that cannot be turned off. I ended up with a 65" Sony XBR65X900F and am very happy with it.
> 
> Consumer Reports does good reviews (membership required but if you have specific models in mind send me a PM and I can just copy and paste them for you as I do have a membership). Cnet also does good reviews as do Digital Trends and Rtings.com.
> 
> Costco is a good place to buy because their warranty is second to none, sort of like Traynor's warranty on amps that nobody else can beat. If, like me, you have a credit card that automatically extends the warranty then even better.


most public libraries have a consumer reports account too -- you can usually log into it from your library website


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Can you even get a TV that is not "smart" any more? I do not want an OS on any TV I buy.


----------



## Vally (Aug 18, 2016)

I’m not much of a TV guy, probably wouldn’t even notice it gone if it was removed from the wall. I have heard though that TCL, a cheap TV, is supposed to be quite good for the price you pay.


----------



## jayoldschool (Sep 12, 2013)

There's a 70" 4K on costco.ca for $650 right now!


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

I'm set, I got two TV Yellow.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

jayoldschool said:


> There's a 70" 4K on costco.ca for $650 right now!


that could work but I say go for the 86"


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

colchar said:


> I went through this a couple of months back. I bought a Samsung but returned it because it has ads that cannot be turned off. I ended up with a 65" Sony XBR65X900F and am very happy with it.


I bought the 55" version a year ago. Great TV.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Yeah the Sony is on the short list, just trying to get reviews on it.

We have a roku TV from best buy right now - no issues thankfully. I was amazed to see that all new TV's have voice recognition. We don't need it but it seems like it's in everything lol.

It's good to know that a few of you have the sony and like it. The inlaws have a costco card so that may be the ticket.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Budda said:


> ..,all new TV's have voice recognition. We don't need it but it seems like it's in everything lol.


theyre all listening to you...,


----------



## boyscout (Feb 14, 2009)

Budda said:


> Does anyone have a go-to site for reviews of various TV's (longevity, picture, best bang for buck etc)? All the sales say ending dec 31st but I recall boxing day sales being extended to the end of January last year. Who else is tv hunting?


I keep thinking I need a bigger TV, and lately have been settling on this one having seen it and read good reviews of it. Where? I dunno, but not hard to find real review sites that aren't just click-generators like bestreviews.com.



https://www.sony.ca/en/electronics/televisions/xbr-x950h-series?showModelPrices=true



I and some reviewers think it has more-natural colors than other brands that push HDR too much, and than other technologies such as OLED.

However I have a much-watched 50" Sony XBR that's over ten years old and not a damned thing wrong with it, piss me off.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

vadsy said:


> theyre all listening to you...,


This is my take.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

I'm old enough to remember black and white TV with a snowy picture because of the antenna with the tin foil rabbet ears on it was doing the best it could. The 20" colour TV that replaced it was a miracle. Plus the antenna was a big one in the attic. Wow what a picture. Probably sucks by todays standards.

Still, I don't need to know the size of the pores on everyones face on TV. I am more than satisified with a 720P picture. The old RCA 51" "dumb" TV hooked up to an android box is more than good enough when it only get turned on about once a week.

Others may be more fussy, that's OK too.


----------



## blueshores_guy (Apr 8, 2007)

High/Deaf said:


> ........ I'm only looking at one option - OLED - so three brands (all using LG panels). For my use, that's the tech I want. But it keeps the noise down, I only have to track a few model #s.


You're right in looking for an OLED set, but take a second and listen to my history with one......
Three years ago I bought a 55" LG OLED set, just after they had been announced. Its rendering of blacks is outstanding. Even with plain old 1080p images, the picture is just fantastic. And that's why you buy a TV, right? For the image quality. 
But be careful. Don't ever leave the same image on the screen for very long. I made the mistake of watching the CBC NewsNetwork every morning for a half hour. I did this for several months. They always have the time displayed in a yellow rectangular box in the lower right corner (it's still there today even after I pleaded with them to find a less destructive way to show the time) and that yellow box has 'burned' my panel. Now, other shows, depending on the colours being displayed, have that rectangle in the corner looking dark gray, but strangely enough, sometimes it doesn't show up at all. It all depends on the background screen colour of the image. Unfortunately there's no fix for it. No warranty either, as the LG user guide has a disclaimer buried in it that pretty well removes any responsibility they might have if the panel is damaged in this way (you know, by actually watching the TV). Internet searching shows I'm not alone with this complaint. Plasma sets (are they still made?) don't have this issue. LCD sets don't have this issue. But OLED sure does. 
There. I've done my duty by warning you.

Oh yeah, the 'smart' part of this smart TV has an I.Q. of about 3.25. Yes, it's also a computer, and yes, you can attach it to the internet if you wish, but good lord, as an actual functioning computer, this thing is a sad joke. The only thing I've found that its internet capability is any good for is watching 4K Youtube videos. I hope this portion of its overall performance has drastically improved in the last three years.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Do not buy RCA. Never buy RCA.

Walmart gets TV's that have the same model number as other stores, but are cheap versions mass produced at a discount just for Walmart. 

If you want a referb check out Factory Direct. Very little warranty, super short return time.

Costco has a 90 day no questions asked warranty. So after 2.9999 months you can return it and try a different model.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

player99 said:


> Do not buy RCA. Never buy RCA.
> 
> Walmart gets TV's that have the same model number as other stores, but are cheap versions mass produced at a discount just for Walmart.



That is where I got my RCA. 1080p RCA. About 10 years or so ago. Long enough back that I can't remember exactly. Still going strong. Based on my experience I would recommend an RCA from Walmart.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Jim DaddyO said:


> That is where I got my RCA. 1080p RCA. About 10 years or so ago. Long enough back that I can't remember exactly. Still going strong. Based on my experience I would recommend an RCA from Walmart.


I bought 5 of them one year. 2 Where DOA, another died in 3 months. The 4th died a couple of years later, and one is still working. But if you have ever dealt with RCA warranty / repair you will wish you had bought a different brand. Samsung, for example will send a courier to your door, pick up, repair and return your TV within a week or two. Such a difference.

Also the RCA is the only TV that will not work with our dish remote. We have to have the RCA remote to turn it on and off.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Just as a note on my above post.

Factories don't shut a line down to make a lower quality product. They just don't. Shutting down a line costs money.

Perhaps it is true that RCA TV's destined for Walmart have some lower spec here and there. Probably not significant. They still have the same parts. It's cheaper to buy the spec'd parts by the train load, than it is to order 2 different spec'd parts dedicated to 2 different TV's (and with the same model number? Not a chance).

Now perhaps during a run, they get the odd product that does not hit the full spec of what a "regular" store would carry, and that would be set aside for Walmart. The "non-pass" rate of most factories is less than 1 in a million. Statistical Process Control (QS 9000 and ISO 9001 methods) makes failure rate on a produced item a non issue. So the line just plugs along, creating in spec parts, and they get shipped. The 1 in a million may go to Walmart, but the rest of them are full spec. The quality control and specifications are laid out by the brand (who is the customer of the factory), not by the factory. The people who's name go on it. Just about every factory in the world runs this way. They get orders and conditions, they deliver that. No more, no less.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

player99 said:


> I bought 5 of them one year. 2 Where DOA, another died in 3 months. The 4th died a couple of years later, and one is still working.


Sorry about your luck. I have had 30 years of RCA's and never had to deal with any issues as far as warranty. I have had 2 that died by getting hit by lightening..so they were killed, they didn't really die of their own accord. They have successfully moved from house to house over the years, the latest is my 51" (the one from Walmart) that spent 2 days on a truck moving 1000kms and went from the heat into freezing rain and snow then back into the heat of a house again.

Perhaps you were being rougher on them?


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Jim DaddyO said:


> Sorry about your luck. I have had 30 years of RCA's and never had to deal with any issues as far as warranty. I have had 2 that died by getting hit by lightening..so they were killed, they didn't really die of their own accord. They have successfully moved from house to house over the years, the latest is my 51" (the one from Walmart) that spent 2 days on a truck moving 1000kms and went from the heat into freezing rain and snow then back into the heat of a house again.
> 
> Perhaps you were being rougher on them?


Brand new. RCA is the absolute crappiest pieces of ass shit ever made. I am glad you RCA TV's are OK.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I've put a lot of miles on my Sony XBR. Plenty of ports and features, more than I need.
It's over twelve years old and I use it as my computer monitor and main TV. No issues.


----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

I was a long time Sony devotee. Bought one 5 years ago and it will barely run anything internet related at this point. It's a shame TV's have joined the "Better to buy cheap and often." category.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Vally said:


> I’m not much of a TV guy, probably wouldn’t even notice it gone if it was removed from the wall. I have heard though that TCL, a cheap TV, is supposed to be quite good for the price you pay.


It's amazing how you don't miss it. I went into an out of the way electronics store today to look at a newer for me laptop or tablet. They had some GDBF tv's with a sign that said they would beat anyone's price for the same. Me, if I wanted a tv I'd wait until the new year and snag one from value village. I'd save lots of money, but, I don't want or need a tv. Pawnshops are another good place to look. Then I stopped off at a mall and a lot of stores had line ups of 70 or so people and this was at about 3:30 in the afternoon.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Jim DaddyO said:


> I'm old enough to remember black and white TV with a snowy picture because of the antenna with the tin foil rabbet ears on it was doing the best it could. The 20" colour TV that replaced it was a miracle. Plus the antenna was a big one in the attic. Wow what a picture. Probably sucks by todays standards.
> 
> Still, I don't need to know the size of the pores on everyones face on TV. I am more than satisified with a 720P picture. The old RCA 51" "dumb" TV hooked up to an android box is more than good enough when it only get turned on about once a week.
> 
> Others may be more fussy, that's OK too.


Remote from that time...."Just hold the antenna like that and touch the radiator with your foot. While you're there see if there is something on another channel.". There never was 'cause there was only one channel once they finally got tv in that area. I don't recall mom getting a colour tv until the late 60's.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Given how much contemporary consumer electronics rely on wave-soldered surface-mount boards and likely the same chip manufacturers, differences between brands are considerably less than the days of CRT tvs using thru-hole components, where build quality and calibration may have varied between brands and price-points. I gather screens are produced in a small number of fabrication plants for the different manufacturers. Differences between brands at various price-points seem to be in the feature set, inputs, speaker quality, and perhaps the quality of the remote - the most mechanical part of any TV these days.

I will say that we have an RCA ROKU tv and it's fine. Nothing special, given current standards (32", 720p), but problem free and easy to use. My sense is that brand-to-brand differences are not the sort of thing one needs to pay attention to these days, as much as retailer-to-retailer differences.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

boyscout said:


> I keep thinking I need a bigger TV, and lately have been settling on this one having seen it and read good reviews of it. Where? I dunno, but not hard to find real review sites that aren't just click-generators like bestreviews.com.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That is very similar to the Sony that I have.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Wish my 10 year old + 50” Panasonic plasma would die...would get something a little bigger and more up to date.
paid $800 for it from Costco back then, it doesn’t owe me anything.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

davetcan said:


> I bought the 55" version a year ago. Great TV.



I considered that one.

I had a 55" Vizio that crapped out and was replaced under warranty. But they no longer had the 55" version so they gave me a 65" model instead. That also died, so I was done with Vizio (my mother and brother have Vizios and have never had a problem). After having the 65" model I couldn't go back to a 55". After some shopping around I bought a Samsung, but didn't like the ads so returned it and bought the Sony. 

All of these returns were done under the Costco warranty.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

@colchar is yours wall mounted? Im assuming costco has the same wall mount as Leons which is adjustable for various sizes around $90?

I was also told I'll want a couple of anchors.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

Diablo said:


> Wish my 10 year old + 50” Panasonic plasma would die...would get something a little bigger and more up to date.
> paid $800 for it from Costco back then, it doesn’t owe me anything.


I have the same problem with all the Samsung TV's I've bought over the years. I keep getting the extended warranties and have never had to use it. Even the 22" TV in the the kitchen won't die and I've had it since the first LED TV's came out. Maybe 20 years. I just replaced my 58" with a new one and it still has 1 year left on the extended warranty. That was just to get a bigger screen.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Happy Walmart RCA owner here too. Bought 3 or 4 in the last 10 years. All still functioning perfectly except one which was working fine until it got pulled down and smashed. Just check the screen for dead pixels thoroughly when you first plug it in. I had to return one right away due to a couple of dead pixels. No hassle...other than reboxing it and heading back to the store.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Seeing as it seems the "smart" part of the TV's is the one that goes out of date or needs upgrading, what we really need are really big monitors and the brains in a seperate box. Like component stereos in days of yore. Just change the box when the need arises.

Wait! With my dumb TV and android box, that's pretty much what I have.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Budda said:


> @colchar is yours wall mounted? Im assuming costco has the same wall mount as Leons which is adjustable for various sizes around $90?
> 
> I was also told I'll want a couple of anchors.



No, mine sits on a stand.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Jim DaddyO said:


> Seeing as it seems the "smart" part of the TV's is the one that goes out of date or needs upgrading, what we really need are really big monitors and the brains in a seperate box. Like component stereos in days of yore. Just change the box when the need arises.
> 
> Wait! With my dumb TV and android box, that's pretty much what I have.



Software updates keep the smart part of the TV up to date.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

JBFairthorne said:


> Happy Walmart RCA owner here too. Bought 3 or 4 in the last 10 years. All still functioning perfectly except one which was working fine until it got pulled down and smashed. Just check the screen for dead pixels thoroughly when you first plug it in. I had to return one right away due to a couple of dead pixels. No hassle...other than reboxing it and heading back to the store.


Same here...bought a cheap 40” rca for the bedroom from WM when we moved here 7years ago. No issues, picture looks great. With a Firestick, plugged in, it’s perfect for the purpose.

I agree with mhammer, having formerly worked at HP, TVs like a lot of electronics are made from parts sourced from the same companies, and often a factory will ghost produce/white label their products under a dozen or so brand names.
even iPhone screens are made by someone else. Apple always forces its suppliers to a gag order that they aren’t allowed to disclose their relationship publicly, though.


----------



## Vally (Aug 18, 2016)

Electraglide said:


> It's amazing how you don't miss it. I went into an out of the way electronics store today to look at a newer for me laptop or tablet. They had some GDBF tv's with a sign that said they would beat anyone's price for the same. Me, if I wanted a tv I'd wait until the new year and snag one from value village. I'd save lots of money, but, I don't want or need a tv. Pawnshops are another good place to look. Then I stopped off at a mall and a lot of stores had line ups of 70 or so people and this was at about 3:30 in the afternoon.


I still have a 40” plasma I bought in 2008


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Diablo said:


> I agree with mhammer, having formerly worked at HP, TVs like a lot of electronics are made from parts sourced from the same companies, and often a factory will ghost produce/white label their products under a dozen or so brand names.


Probably true. Like laptops, which are manufactured in a total of 8 (I think) factories in the world. For instance, if you buy an Apple or a Dell, it was likely made by Quanta, or possibley Foxconn. The brand is just the name of the vendor, not the manufacturer. The vendor just gives a list of specs and the QA procedure to the manufacturer.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Exactly right re: different companies using common parts. LG supplies its OLED screens to Sony and Panasonic. But the screens are just part of it - IME the imaging software can make a significant difference as well, even when the parts are dupes. Depends on how critical you are.

I don't care if it's smart or not. If I could get one without speakers, without 'smarts', and with only two or three HDMI inputs, that's what I'd want - a true video monitor. Although the Sony with the screen they vibrate to use as a speaker (center channel in my case) is intriguing.

And I still have a Panny plasma that's 15 years old and works great. The image has softened over time, I've had to tweak brightness a bit to compensate, but in dark environs, it's still really good. Just too small and not much resolution by today's standards.




blueshores_guy said:


> But be careful. Don't ever leave the same image on the screen for very long. I made the mistake of watching the CBC NewsNetwork every morning for a half hour. I did this for several months. ......... and that yellow box has 'burned' my panel..........Internet searching shows I'm not alone with this complaint. *Plasma sets (are they still made?) don't have this issue.* LCD sets don't have this issue. But OLED sure does.
> There. I've done my duty by warning you.


Although the term 'image burn' is used, it is inaccurate. What's actually happening is you've worn a few pixels in that fixed image out compared to their neighbors, reduced their light output, by driving them harder in the initial period of use (the fixed image those pixels are producing). They will always now produce less light then their surrounding pixels and you see that as 'image retention'.

All panel TV's that don't use an LED backlight - so OLED and Plasma - suffered from this, if the user isn't careful in the first few months. The active pixels wear as they are 'on' (and the brighter, the more they wear), but wear the most quickly at the begging of their life - the wear pattern isn't linear, they wear much more in the first few hours of use and after that, the wear becomes gradually slower and driving specific pixels for long periods of time won't make a difference anymore. As long as you use a dynamic picture for that initial period, no problems. This was discovered with plasma, which is no longer being produced (for a couple of erroneous reasons, the other one being that they are power pigs. Not really true, the tests were rigged).

If you want low-light image performance, if you want blacks that are dynamic and realistic and don't wash out, there is no other choice now that plasma's gone. A little caution at the beginning is a small price to pay for that kind of increased image quality, IMO. If you don't watch TV in the dark, it won't matter to you. Even if you do, _it may not_ matter to you, depends on what you look for.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Jim DaddyO said:


> Probably true. Like laptops, which are manufactured in a total of 8 (I think) factories in the world. For instance, if you buy an Apple or a Dell, it was likely made by Quanta, or possibley Foxconn. The brand is just the name of the vendor, not the manufacturer. The vendor just gives a list of specs and the QA procedure to the manufacturer.


Like guitars used to be made.....branded for who ever ordered them. Mansfield, Raven, Mann and Garnet come to mind.


----------



## ZeroGravity (Mar 25, 2016)

Electraglide said:


> Like guitars used to be made.....branded for who ever ordered them. Mansfield, Raven, Mann and Garnet come to mind.
> View attachment 342626


If you are talking OLED displays, LG makes the lion's share, in fact may be the only one making TV sized displays, and supplies some of the big brands like Sony, Panasonic and Toshiba.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

ZeroGravity said:


> If you are talking OLED displays, LG makes the lion's share, in fact may be the only one making TV sized displays, and supplies some of the big brands like Sony, Panasonic and Toshiba.


Just wondering, what's "TV sized"? To me, this would be adequate. It's an RCA and available at Wallyworld. 




__





Online Shopping Canada: Everyday Low Prices at Walmart.ca!


Online Shopping in Canada at Walmart.ca. A great selection of online electronics, baby, video games & much more. Shop online at everyday low prices!



www.walmart.ca




Don't know if LG makes the screen or not.....doesn't matter that much. There is a Toshiba here.....a little older, comes with a built in VCR. No cable and because 'air' channels are high def or something like that it only works when connected to an xbox 360.


----------



## ZeroGravity (Mar 25, 2016)

Electraglide said:


> Just wondering, what's "TV sized"? To me, this would be adequate. It's an RCA and available at Wallyworld.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I read LG is currently the only manufacturer making 55" and bigger TV OLED displays. There's a large number of one's that presumably makes tablet and phone sized ones


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Diablo said:


> Wish my 10 year old + 50” Panasonic plasma would die...would get something a little bigger and more up to date.
> paid $800 for it from Costco back then, it doesn’t owe me anything.


Keep it as long as you can. I'd buy another plasma in a heartbeat if they still made them. I detest the picture in my newer Sony LCD. No shades of grey - it's either vibrant colour or all black. LCDs do terrible at anything dark. My next one will be an OLED.

I'd buy a used 50" Panasonic plasma if I could find one - sensational picture.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

allthumbs56 said:


> Keep it as long as you can. I'd buy another plasma in a heartbeat if they still made them. I detest the picture in my newer Sony LCD. No shades of grey - it's either vibrant colour or all black. LCDs do terrible at anything dark. My next one will be an OLED.
> 
> I'd buy a used 50" Panasonic plasma if I could find one - sensational picture.


Seems to be a few around.....not too sure how close they are to you.








Kijiji Canada


Find Panasonic Viera Plasma Tv in Canada | Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere in Ontario.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Electraglide said:


> Just wondering, what's "TV sized"? To me, this would be adequate. It's an RCA and available at Wallyworld.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's LED (LCD), not OLED. Big difference.



ZeroGravity said:


> I read LG is currently the only manufacturer making 55" and bigger TV OLED displays. There's a large number of one's that presumably makes tablet and phone sized ones


That's what I've read and heard. I was shopping LG/Sony/Panny. I wasn't aware Toshiba was using their panels, probably wouldn't be my first choice in TVs but I'll add it to my fairly small list of suppliers. Thanks.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

High/Deaf said:


> That's LED (LCD), not OLED. Big difference.


I'll take your word for it. From having a quick look 'tv sized' means something very big and I can't tell you what oled means.


----------

